# OTCH Class



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep in mind, I am not OTCHward bound (maybe someday ), but I would think it would be less intimidating and go a long way to build some comradarie amongst those on the first chase...
Most OTCh competitors I have run into have been wonderful and generous with their compliments and advice....but they cant help themselves from ooooozing self-assuredness and confidence that comes from years and years of winning...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've heard several of the people I train with say how discouraged they feel when they have to compete against the OTCH dogs. The impression I get is that it's the obedience equivalent to the "glass ceiling". I think your suggestion makes alot of sense.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> So tell me... what are your thoughts on having to compete with the local OTCH dogs while you're busy trying to earn your first OTCH?
> 
> I personally think that once you have an OTCH, you should only be able to compete against other OTCH dogs to earn OTCH points. They should have an OTCH Class for OTCH dogs, so that people working on their first OTCH are competing against other non-OTCH dogs.
> 
> Just my opinion. What's yours?


My opinion is that this is kind of the point of the B classes. While not everyone in the B classes has the same goals (like an OTCH), everyone in B classes has theoretically been there been before. They've seen the exercises, they know what is required, and they know the level of polish that is required to win and get those OTCH points. 

Us A kids on the other hand need all the help we can get 

Laura & Gabby
U-CD Of Love and Other Demons CD RE CGC


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

gabbys mom said:


> My opinion is that this is kind of the point of the B classes. While not everyone in the B classes has the same goals (like an OTCH), everyone in B classes has theoretically been there been before. They've seen the exercises, they know what is required, and they know the level of polish that is required to win and get those OTCH points.
> 
> Us A kids on the other hand need all the help we can get
> 
> ...


The fact that they have B classes is exactly my point... If I'm not allowed to show in Novice against somebody whose never titled a dog before (A vs B) then why do I have to show in Open and Utility against people who already have an OTCH?

In Whippets, once you have your lure coursing FCh title, you're supposed to run in the FCh stake. You *can* still run in Open, and if Open needs more dogs to build a major, sometimes people ask you to, but otherwise, it's socially accepted that you run in FCh.

I just think the same courtesy should be implemented in obedience.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm ok with competing with the OTCh folks. I want to see how we stack up against them. The only way I'm going to advance my skills is to play with the "big dogs".

My goal is to put an OTCh on each of my dogs. Tally is co-owned and the other owner has put an OTCh on Tally's sire. I didn't show Tally until her utility title. Rusty is my novice a dog. I would really like that OTCh for him. How cool would that be?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

they have classes of of that. Oh you said OTCH I reading something else in tirely. ROFL I was thinking now wonder they are so good at that they take classes.


----------

